# Opening Day



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

*Will you miss work for opening day on Friday?*​
Yes4478.57%No1221.43%


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Just wondering how many people take off on friday for deer opener. :wink:

I do every year. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You have too!!!! Its illegal to work on deer opener.... :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy is correct. It is a more important national holiday than Thanksgiving or Christmas. If my employer made me choose a day off between the 3, I'm positive I would choose deer opener. (I hope they don't read this though !!!) JIFFY........don't even think about it !!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: I would'nt do that..... :justanangel:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Friday isn't a holiday in North Dakota???????? Could have fooled me!!!

No work for me


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Everyone and their brother is out that opening weekend. Thats why I take off Thursday and Friday of the next week


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I voted "No" because I don't have a job and I dont' have classes on Fridays. I can't wait, only a few more days!!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I love the fact that ND opens a day sooner than MN. You guys chase them all across the river to me as I hunt MN for the opener!!!


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks to the great people I work with, I was able to switch this week to work Sun-Thurs *and* go back to my normal Mon-Fri next week so I get a three day weekend and still pull a full shift without burning vacation time.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Taking Friday, the whole next week, the following week Monday and Friday off for some trophy doe hunting.

Vacation time is for Oct, Nov and Dec. :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i still go to school, Dakota Prairie High School, and probably half the high school will be gone im in class right getting homework for friday


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I voted yes, but technically I'm taking Friday off from school. I don't work. I graduate in two weeks though, so getting a job is unfortunatly in the future. Where is Dakota Prarie at? My parents and I always argue over where the school is actually located. I go hunting on a farm between Michigan and Lakota, I'm up there pretty much every weekend. Good Luck on opening day! Are you going to the Rainbow Lodge on Friday night?

><> ERICA ><>


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry I got confused. My computer showed all of the comments in reverse order, so it looked like the last guy to comment was actually the first to post the poll. My bad.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

What about you HUNTNFISHND are you getting off on Friday? Or are you the company man that I know you to be.

SODSUCKER


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

In my old high school, Edmore Public High School, got the opener of deer season off, lol. It was like a holiday, if they didn't take it off, there would have been about 20 people in the whole school. Well I guess its not bad because when I graduated I had 14 kids in my senior class. I beleive there was only like 100 kids 7-12. lol. Ah yes the small nodak towns, have to love em.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I wonder how many kids will miss school for the deer opener?

I grew up in MN and always took off the Friday before deer season...ummm holiday.

I will take the day off and enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

sodsucker,

Go suck some sod! :lol:

If you can't read, I already stated that I am gone every year. Heck I'm not here now. :wink:

By the way, I thought you guys were busy over there....???


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

2000, Why?? Whats up? Do you know anyone from that area?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------

